# I Bought My Wife A 2001 Limited Edition GXE Altima!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/unlimitedaltima

On Thursday 1-22-04
I bought my wife a 2001 True Green Metallic Clearcoat Nissan Altima Limited Edition GXE! 
49,296 miles for $10,600 




























this Altima won’t be as heavily modded as my Maxima because this will be our(my wife’s everyday family car instead of the Maxima-used to be, mine now hahaha!!!!!!!)


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn, you wasted no time doing stuff to it. Why only 15" rims?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> Damn, you wasted no time doing stuff to it. Why only 15" rims?



she wants 15" rims............women.. :fluffy:


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Update! I Installed Yesterday............

-MEMPHIS STUDIO Dual Voice Coil 10” Subwoofer.
-MEMPHIS POWER BASS Ported Subwoofer Enclosure w/Recessed Amplifier Rack.
-ROCKFORD FOSGATE Punch 75.2 Subwoofer Amplifier
-Chrome APC Fire Extinguisher

clean and simple for everyday use of the trunk and still have room for groceries and shopping


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

yesterday I put in a Clarion PRO Audio DXZ435 CD Player 










and a chrome Nissan License plate










I’m now selling the factory decks...
I have 1 factory Nissan CD Player asking $100.00 shipped. 

I have 1 factory Nissan In-Dash 6 Disc changer asking $150.00 shipped.

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/504000-504999/504855_17_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/504000-504999/504855_18_full.jpg

I take PayPal payments sent to ([email protected]) and postal money orders.

Thanks 
-Will


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

15” x 6.5” ADR Nengan Silver w/a polished lip wheels I paid $252.00 for them on Ebay...........


and my new 18" wheels..









http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/hisandherswheels_4.jpg

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/hisandherswheels_2.jpg

all came in today go UPS..........along w/my wife's yellow top optima battery..


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn, nice rides man. :thumbup: 

You're lucky to have a wife who's supportive of your "modification" endeavours.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahhhhh, those wheels...niiiiiice!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your kid is thinking "what the fuck is wrong with my dad" in that picture


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ lmao


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought a 7.2” T-View Fold Down TV monitor (Ebay $99.95) I will be adding a VCR later my sons have so many VCR tapes we can use the VCR to entertain them on family trips...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

[/QUOTE]


is sure your kids would want to watch something more entertaining that a seatbelt...haha


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

A mobile VCR (my sons have plenty of kids VHS movies for them to watch)
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/504000-504999/504855_46_full.jpg


----------

